# Hunting Squirrel



## crowfoot

Anyone ever hunt squirrel in northern Utah? I would love to take my son out but have no idea where to go.


----------



## LostLouisianian

crowfoot said:


> Anyone ever hunt squirrel in northern Utah? I would love to take my son out but have no idea where to go.


I don't think they have squirrels in Utah. At least not the kind they have back east and down south.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

crowfoot said:


> Anyone ever hunt squirrel in northern Utah? I would love to take my son out but have no idea where to go.


Take any road off of the Mirror Lake Highway past Trial Lake. Any of the high mountain lakes in the Uintas will have squirrels that live in trees.

Get out, Listen, and Stalk.

Whatever you do, don't shoot the ground squirrels.

They taste like bad gravy on a good year tire.


----------



## Critter

The pine squirrels taste a lot like a pine tree, that is if you can find one with any meat on it.


----------



## 3arabians

I like to hunt red squirrels from time to time. They are tasty but you need 12 of those critters to feed you and your son. Its fun though and worth the minimal effort to clean em real quick. Any place in the pines will do. The uintas are good but i have blasted a bunch up bountiful and Farmington canyons.


----------



## wyogoob

3arabians said:


> I like to hunt red squirrels from time to time. They are tasty but you need 12 of those critters to feed you and your son. Its fun though and worth the minimal effort to clean em real quick. Any place in the pines will do. The uintas are good but i have blasted a bunch up bountiful and Farmington canyons.


Yep, the North Slope is good. We eat them from time to time and I find them a challenge to cook; about like an old Grey Squirrel, but smaller and with a slight evergreen flavor if pan-fried.

My late friend, Kenneth, would often come out to Wyoming with buds from Illinois to hunt big game and fish. Whoever tagged out early would get a mess of pine squirrels around camp on the road. We would fry them up at camp, usually while making liver and onions. Kenneth would make mashed potatoes with a fork; geeze, smooth as silk. Second damnest thing I ever seen. And if Kenneth, born and raised on the White River in Arkansas, cooked the squirrels, he kept the heads and we all got to fight over the brains. not

.


----------



## Mojo1

I grew up hunting on the white down in Ar. I did a lot of squirrel hunting with my dad and grandpa up until I started bow hunting deer a lot. I'll eat em but I never ate the brains; but woe unto the person who would head shoot one with a 22 and bring it home to my grandma; she wanted the head intact.:shock:


----------



## Jedidiah

Critter said:


> The pine squirrels taste a lot like a pine tree, that is if you can find one with any meat on it.


The ones around campgrounds taste like granola bars and Lunchables™!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Mojo1 said:


> I grew up hunting on the white down in Ar. I did a lot of squirrel hunting with my dad and grandpa up until I started bow hunting deer a lot. I'll eat em but I never ate the brains; but woe unto the person who would head shoot one with a 22 and bring it home to my grandma; she wanted the head intact.:shock:


I never cared much for the brains either but dad always had first dibs on the heads anyway.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Goob is there anything you havent eaten? Lol


----------



## DallanC

First time I ever saw those eastern Red and Grey squirrel's I couldn't believe how big they were compared to our scrawny flea infested things. Kindof felt the same way the first time I saw Bobwhite Quail vs our quail. Both of which was in the Kentucky area.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

swbuckmaster said:


> Goob is there anything you havent eaten? Lol


Oh yeah

You've been all over, you know how it is. People eat things in other parts of the planet that seem odd to some.

Where I come from squirrel was common table fare. Everyone ate rabbit too and it was easy to give a rabbit away. I raised rabbits. Rabbit was sold in the grocery stores when I was a kid. Geeze, back in the 70s the Betty Crocker Cookbook had recipes for raccoon. Spring meant morel mushrooms, frog legs, and crappie fillets. Times have changed and then of course this part of the country is not very diverse when it comes to eating.

Ya know, I've seldom been sick from eating "weird" stuff. Some mis-identified wild mushrooms and some stuff that was in the cooler too long...uh fresh stinging nettle is not good. Anyway, I travel for work and eat in restaurants most of the time and can't count the number of times I've been sick from eating "normal" food.

.


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> First time I ever saw those eastern Red and Grey squirrel's I couldn't believe how big they were compared to our scrawny flea infested things. Kindof felt the same way the first time I saw Bobwhite Quail vs our quail. Both of which was in the Kentucky area.
> 
> -DallanC


Fox squirrels are the bigguns. I'm thinking it's all the chemicals they spray on the corn.

Look at the size of these fox squirrels. (Second squirrel from right is a grey squirrel.)



Bobwhites are not doing well at all. Crop insecticides and mowing the waterways are killing them off.


----------



## wyogoob

1st year manufacture Winchester Model 61 .22 rifle by the way.


----------



## crowfoot

Thank you gentlemen for your words of wisdom. I'm sure my son and i will have lots of fun.


----------



## Packfish

When U say northern Utah- how far north is that to you ?


----------



## KineKilla

If you find pine trees, you'll find squirrels.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Fox squirrels are the bigguns. I'm thinking it's all the chemicals they spray on the corn.
> 
> Look at the size of these fox squirrels. (Second squirrel from right is a grey squirrel.)
> 
> 
> 
> Bobwhites are not doing well at all. Crop insecticides and mowing the waterways are killing them off.


That would make a dandy squirrel sauce piquante right there WY...by the way, those black squirrels were always hard to skin...don't know why.


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> That would make a dandy squirrel sauce piquante right there WY...by the way, those black squirrels were always hard to skin...don't know why.


Yes.

Funny story about the black squirrels where I came from:
Black fox squirrels were very common at the Rock Island Arsenal. The Rock Island Arsenal is a US Army installation on an island in the middle of the Mississippi River between Illinois and Iowa not too far from a dam. (fast moving water; didn't freeze) I lived about 20 miles away in great squirrel country but we had no melanistic (black) fox squirrels and few, if any, grey squirrels. The winter of 1978/79 was a dandy; all-time record snow and cold. The Mississippi River froze solid that winter and some of the black squirrels migrated off the Island.

Now there are black fox squirrels, black grey squirrels and cross breeds up and down the River on the Illinois side.

There's a town in Illinois that has white squirrels, albino grey squirrels (I think they're greys): 
see Olney Illinois: https://www.google.com/search?q=oln...owYK4DQ&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1525&bih=737&dpr=0.9

.


----------



## crowfoot

Hey PackFish. I'm in Weber county.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Yes.
> 
> Funny story about the black squirrels where I came from:
> Black fox squirrels were very common at the Rock Island Arsenal. The Rock Island Arsenal is a US Army installation on an island in the middle of the Mississippi River between Illinois and Iowa not too far from a dam. (fast moving water; didn't freeze) I lived about 20 miles away in great squirrel country but we had no melanistic (black) fox squirrels and few, if any, grey squirrels. The winter of 1978/79 was a dandy; all-time record snow and cold. The Mississippi River froze solid that winter and some of the black squirrels migrated off the Island.
> 
> Now there are black fox squirrels, black grey squirrels and cross breeds up and down the River on the Illinois side.
> 
> There's a town in Illinois that has white squirrels, albino grey squirrels (I think they're greys):
> see Olney Illinois: https://www.google.com/search?q=oln...owYK4DQ&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1525&bih=737&dpr=0.9
> 
> .


Seems like I had heard that once before...the black squirrels where I hunted were confined to one particular area and never seemed to go out of that area, less than 100 acres. Funny thing, they all had a white snout and about the last inch or two of the tail had white on it too. Dangedest thing you ever saw. I've heard before that in areas where there were black squirrels it wasn't uncommon for them to have some sort of unusual characteristic in the coloring and they all seemed to be like that. I do like those big old fox squirrels that eat nothing but acorns, awesome tasting stuff there.


----------



## ram2h2o

In Louisiana and Mississippi they have 2 sub species of Grey Squirrels or Cat Squirrel and 3 sub species of the Fox or Red Squirrels including the Bachman Black Squirrel which is a larger squirrel than a Fox squirrel.


----------



## ravenrogers

Check the local dump there well fed


----------

